# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  C'est noël : faites un cadeau à Canard PC

## Casque Noir

Ahah, c&#39;est pas banal ça ! Faire un cadeau à nous. En fait, l&#39;idée vient de vous. Nous avons été très agréablement surpris par le nombre de messages aussi chaleureux que spontanés, de lecteurs proposant leur aide, et même leur corps, pour soutenir Canard PC dans son passage bimensuel. On a eu droit à tout, des intentions de donations à la création d’associations. Si tout cela est un peu surdimensionné, nous avons réfléchi à la question pour en arriver à la conclusion, bah que oui, après tout, pourquoi ne pas permettre à ceux qui le souhaitent de nous filer un coup de pouce qui, avouons le, nous faciliterait la vie.

Alors voilà, si vous voulez nous aider, le moyen le plus simple et le plus rapide de le faire est de vous abonner, ou mieux, de vous réabonner dès maintenant, même si votre abonnement est loin d&#39;être terminé. Ce réabonnement viendra évidemment faire suite à celui qui est en cours. Nous avons même mis en place une offre de 2 ans pour les plus généreux d’entre vous. En admettant que vous soyez suffisamment nombreux à souscrire spontanément à un abonnement ou un réabonnement d’un an, vous faites un investissement sur le long terme tout en résolvant du même coup les soucis de trésorerie auxquels toute jeune société comme la nôtre est confrontée. Il faut bien garder à l&#39;esprit que si notre ton frondeur et l&#39;humour qui l&#39;accompagne est notre principale raison d&#39;exister, ce n&#39;est pas un argument suffisant pour convaincre le banquier  

Plus tard, nous mettrons de nouveaux goodies et produits dérivés dans la boutique. Ce sera pour février au mieux. Enfin, nous mettrons en place une page sur le site pour remercier l&#39;ensemble des lecteurs ayant participé à l&#39;effort collectif, avec, pour les plus généreux d&#39;entre eux, un petite surprise (on y réfléchit).


Bref, nous espérons ainsi répondre efficacement à vos propositions. Pour le reste, pas de panique non plus, Presse Non Stop se porte mieux que beaucoup de ses concurrents.

Bon, on vous laisse, notre vol pour Monaco décolle bientôt

----------


## Super Menteur

Et on fait comment pour se réabonner ya pas le nouveau formulaire   ::wacko::  .
Moi je veux bien si j&#39;ai droit d&#39;asile à la rédaction pendant la durée de mon réabonnement par avance. C&#39;est non négociable   ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Si si, tu repasses ta commande de réabonnement avec ton numéro d&#39;abonné comme d&#39;hab...

----------


## Nono

Et cette histoire de surprise pour les nouveaux abonnements, ça se met en place quand ?

----------


## lanef300

Et la super affaire que tu nous promettais Omar?
Enfin moi je m&#39;en fous je fonce me réabonner...Au passage je peux faire changer mon adresse? Pour le canada?

----------


## LordFFM

> Bref, nous espérons ainsi répondre efficacement à vos propositions. Pour le reste, pas de panique non plus, Presse Non Stop se porte mieux que beaucoup de ses concurrents.
> 
> Bon, on vous laisse, notre vol pour Monaco décolle bientôt !


Faudrait racheter l&#39;huma alors...   ::ninja::

----------


## Super Menteur

BAN POUR FLOOD   ::ninja:: 
Bon plus sérieusement, je songerais à me réabonner à l&#39;avance vers février pour un an si ca peut vous aider. Sauf si Boulon nous sort des supers bonux bientôt bien entendu.

Edit : casque t&#39;est pas drole d&#39;avoir viré ton message  ::(:

----------


## Scorbut

> Edit : casque t&#39;est pas drole d&#39;avoir viré ton message


Lequel ?

----------


## Super Menteur

Rien il s&#39;auto-citait dans un post avec rien d&#39;autre. Mais bon arretons la parceque nous on flood vraiment !

----------


## Maxwell

Allez, c&#39;est décidé, je m&#39;abonne.

Ca faisait un moment que ça me trottait, voila une bonne occasion de passer à la caisse.



Bonne continuation bande de fous. Et noyeux Joël.


Edit: pop pop pop, je vois ça:



> Offres valables jusqu&#39;au 14/01/2007. Nous vous proposons 3 formules d&#39;abonnement :


Il se passe quoi le 15 ?...

----------


## Guest

> Il se passe quoi le 15 ?...


Lendemain de Saint Valentin, tout le monde est fauché.

Serait temps que je m&#39;abonne, moi aussi  ::):

----------


## Raoul Adroite

> Lendemain de Saint Valentin, tout le monde est fauché.
> 
> Serait temps que je m&#39;abonne, moi aussi


Tu te plantes de mois, coco... Et c&#39;est quoi osef ?

----------


## Guest

> Tu te plantes de mois, coco... Et c&#39;est quoi osef ?


C&#39;est "On s&#39;en fout".
Et merde j&#39;avais pas regardé. C&#39;est le jour de la fête de mon deuxième prénom, pourtant  ::XD::  
Tout le monde est fauché quand même, point. Non mais.

----------


## Raoul Adroite

> C&#39;est "On s&#39;en fout".
> Et merde j&#39;avais pas regardé. C&#39;est le jour de la fête de mon deuxième prénom, pourtant  
> Tout le monde est fauché quand même, point. Non mais.


Ok merci. Et tout le monde, en ce moment se serai plus particulièrement moi, si vous voyez qu&#39;est ce que c&#39;est que je veux dire...

----------


## Maxwell

Est ce que les prix vont changer à partir du 15 janvier ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Le 15 je ne sais pas vraiment...

Mais ça risque bien d&#39;augmenter un jour.

----------


## Aristarque

et on peut pas se réabonner pour 2 ans?   ::blink::

----------


## Pilosite

Et bah voilà! 

Comptez sur mon abonnement de 2 ans reconductibles pour vous apporter du bon cash bien frais.

par contre, je remplirait mon formulaire le 24 décembre à minuit, et faut que vous soyez tous dans vos chambres à chanter ptit papa noël sinon ça marche pas (sauf gringo qui peut chanter dans les toilettes de son resto routier préféré)

edit : on peut se réab pour 2 ans si on a déjà un abo de 6 mois qui tourne ?

et heuuu, pas de blagues avec les cadeaux pour les plus généreux : je veux pas qu&#39;un Boulon vienne élargir le cercle de ses amis chez moi hein.

----------


## wardog

pour le cadeau... un exemplaire signe par toute la redac? non? pas le temps pour ca... bon ok  ::(:

----------


## Guest

> pour le cadeau... un exemplaire signe par toute la redac? non? pas le temps pour ca... bon ok


Signé par moi ça peut se faire, si ça peut te consoler.
Lâche ce stungun. J&#39;ai dit lâche ce stungun et ce manche de pioche!

----------


## Pilosite

> mouaaah lui heeeee, comment c&#39;est trop ringard un exemplaire dédicacéééé!!!
> Moi j&#39;veux un pin&#39;s siouplé


Merde, mon avocat m&#39;indique qu&#39;il faudrait plutôt que CPC se casse la gueule pour que ma collec prenne de la valeur. bon sang, que faire ?   ::blink::

----------


## TheToune

Vous avez du cul ... Cette offre finit juste aprés que je puisse y adhérer   ::lol::  
Donc le 13/1 je prolonge mon abonnement ...   ::lol::

----------


## O.Boulon

POur vous abonner deux ans, je pense qu&#39;il est nécessaire de s&#39;abonner deux fois un an.

Désolé pour le dérangement, mais Willman est trop occupé à fumer des clopes et à jouer à Wii Tennis déguisé en Ours en peluche Mathurin pour programmer une modification.


Sale Branleur !

----------


## Pilosite

> POur vous abonner deux ans, je pense qu&#39;il est nécessaire de s&#39;abonner deux fois un an.
> 
> Désolé pour le dérangement, mais Willman est trop occupé à fumer des clopes et à jouer à Wii Tennis déguisé en Ours en peluche Mathurin pour programmer une modification.
> Sale Branleur !


Ouai cool, et comment on fait pour s&#39;abonner 2 x 2 ans ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Euh j&#39;ai dit n&#39;importe quoi...

pour les gens voulant s&#39;abonner Deux ans, il y a l&#39;oeuvre prenez en pour deux ans.

Pour toutes autres longues durées, écrivez au service abonnement...

abonnements@canardpc.com

----------


## Pilosite

> Euh j&#39;ai dit n&#39;importe quoi...
> 
> pour les gens voulant s&#39;abonner Deux ans, il y a l&#39;oeuvre prenez en pour deux ans.
> 
> Pour toutes autres longues durées, écrivez au service abonnement...
> 
> abonnements@canardpc.com


On t&#39;avais bien dit de faire gaffe au thé bizarre de gringo, ça t&#39;apprendra à boire dans la gamelle des autres!

----------


## Aristarque

> POur vous abonner deux ans, je pense qu&#39;il est nécessaire de s&#39;abonner deux fois un an.
> 
> Désolé pour le dérangement, mais Willman est trop occupé à fumer des clopes et à jouer à Wii Tennis déguisé en Ours en peluche Mathurin pour programmer une modification.
> Sale Branleur !


on le dit depuis le début mais ce canard est un scandale! Quand je pense que tout notre argent va servir à acheter des jeux sur consoles et à payer les contraventions de Tarace... si au moins on avait les photos-flash des radars pour rigoler...
D&#39;ailleurs, en voilà une idée de goodies : les meilleurs photos de Tarace sur le périph dédicacées par Tarace himself ainsi que par les braves pandores qui réussiraient à le choper  ::lol::

----------


## TheToune

En cadeau moi je verai bien des moulage dédicacé des appreils génitaux des rédacteurs.
Ca serait d&#39;un gout esquis sur la cheminée que je n&#39;ai pas.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ah non, en fait c&#39;est pas de ma faute...

Aux dernières nouvelles, Willman et Casque seraient juste  trop grisés par les odeurs de sapin pour me donner une réponse correcte.

Allez hop, ceux qui désirent se réabonner deux ans disposent enfin de leur oeuvre.

Ca c&#39;est de la réactivité coco.

----------


## wardog

depuis quand y&#39;a une foret a nation??? on m&#39;aurait menti?

----------


## Pilosite

> Ah non, en fait c&#39;est pas de ma faute...
> 
> Aux dernières nouvelles, Willman et Casque seraient juste  trop grisés par les odeurs de sapin pour me donner une réponse correcte.
> 
> Allez hop, ceux qui désirent se réabonner deux ans disposent enfin de leur oeuvre.
> 
> Ca c&#39;est de la réactivité coco.


ouai bah la coco faudrait voir à pas en abuser si on veux comprendre comment s&#39;abonner   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Zepolak

> ouai bah la coco faudrait voir à pas en abuser si on veux comprendre comment s&#39;abonner


Affirmatif, pasque bon, mine de rien, cela fait une petite somme pour un branleur d&#39;étudiant   ::ninja::  
Et ce branleur, il aimerait savoir comment qu&#39;il fait exactement (parce que ce _gros_ branleur n&#39;est pas allé consulter les offres, il n&#39;a fait que lire ce topic   ::ninja::  )

----------


## Ouaflechien

ok je fais ça après noyel.

----------


## hiubik

Des que je trouve du boulot je m&#39;abonne pour 2 ans , mais comme je cherche pas  ::ninja::

----------


## william

> ouai bah la coco faudrait voir à pas en abuser si on veux comprendre comment s&#39;abonner


Désolé pour le cafouillage. Vous avez bien maintenant 2 offres de 2 ans : 1 d&#39;abonnement et une de réabonnement...

----------


## Paul Verveine

je veux bien m&#39;abonner pour deux ans mais je vais partir 6 mois en espagne et ça me fais chier de trouver mes canards en retard de 6 mois où qu&#39;ils ait une chance sur deux de pas arriver donc je vais yé réflechir...

----------


## Maxwell

> Des que je trouve du boulot je m&#39;abonne pour 2 ans , mais comme je cherche pas


Beuark, un chomeur.

Brulez-le.

----------


## hiubik

> Beuark, un chomeur.
> 
> Brulez-le.


Ah non pas de ca môssieur je n ai jamais dis que je suis un chomeur

edit: comme je sens venir gros comme une maison rmi-ste non plus ....

----------


## Ragondin

début 2007, promis j&#39;en prend pour 2 ans, cela sera ma bonne action de l&#39;année, après celle de foirer mon année  :mrgreen:

----------


## Pogo the Monkey

Euh désolé de poser une question de boulet mais c&#39;est quoi exactement le "Référence client" ?   ::unsure::

----------


## Erokh

> Des que je trouve du boulot je m&#39;abonne pour 2 ans , mais comme je cherche pas


arf! pareil pour moi  :^_^:  

nan sérieux, je m&#39;abonne dès que j&#39;ai un taff  :;):

----------


## montou

Suis je le seul a chercher le liens "abonnement 2 ans" ou bien je suis un idiot ? (ce qui est fort probable !)

----------


## Pogo the Monkey

Tu vas dans "Abonnement" et tu cliques sur le lien qui te rediriges sur l&#39;ancien site de canard pc où tu peux choisir la formule d&#39;abonnement de deux ans.

----------


## ducon

En fait, j’ai proposé ce bout de mon corps pour qu’El Gringo ait à boire tous les jours.

----------


## Pogo the Monkey

Toi t&#39;es étrange ...  ::huh::

----------


## montou

> Tu vas dans "Abonnement" et tu cliques sur le lien qui te rediriges sur l&#39;ancien site de canard pc où tu peux choisir la formule d&#39;abonnement de deux ans.



merci, j&#39;ai compris pourquoi je ne l&#39;avais pas.
L&#39;offre n&#39;est pas disponible pour la Belgique !

La Belgique est colère messieurs !
J&#39;appelle de ce pas le conseil d&#39;état pour envisager une invasion éclaire de la France pour laver cet affront !


En fait, l&#39;offre sera dispo pour la BE ?

----------


## Pogo the Monkey

Pour la Flandre ou pour la Wallonie tu veux dire ... (pour comprendre mon allusion foireuse, voir la blague encore plus foireuse du JT Belge d&#39;avant hier soir ...).

----------


## montou

> Pour la Flandre ou pour la Wallonie tu veux dire ... (pour comprendre mon allusion foireuse, voir la blague encore plus foireuse du JT Belge d&#39;avant hier soir ...).



Attention, on a de vrais combattants !

Bon pour en revenir au fil : moi je veux bien me réabonner 2 ans (si ca peut motiver l&#39;update  :P )

----------


## Guest

> Toi t&#39;es étrange ...


Il a dit ça parce qu&#39;à la question (que j&#39;ai posé, la classe  :B): ): "Quelle est la boisson favorite d&#39;El Gringo", Boulon a répondu "le sperme".

----------


## Pogo the Monkey

Ok    :^_^:  

Autant pour moi dans ce cas.

----------


## Rédé

> Pour toutes autres longues durées, écrivez au service abonnement...
> 
> abonnements@canardpc.com


Malin, va !! Je lis cela maintenant, après m&#39;être réabonné il y a 30 secondes...
C&#39;était pas possible d&#39;indiquer cette possibilité dans le post de Casque (je crois qu&#39;il existe une fonction EDIT...) ??? Z&#39;avez déjà commencé à picoler l&#39;argent des réabo ?? 
Tant pis pour vous, vous irez à Monaco en classe éco.

----------


## ElGato

Hop, c&#39;est fait.
edit; ah no en fait, ma banque veut pas. Bin ce week-end, dès que j&#39;aurai racketté les vieilles, j&#39;en prends pour 2 ans !

(ça n&#39;a rien à voir mais puisque des gens de la rédac rôdent dans le coin: il me manque 50xp, je les veux, j&#39;en ai besoin pour passer au lvl2 et avoir la compétence "flood" ! )

----------


## KiwiX

Je m&#39;abonnerai quand on pourra acheter des figurines. Point.

----------


## BUDA

Joyeux Noël !
Je viens d&#39;en prendre pour deux ans pour la peine je veux une photo de Cap&#39;tain Ta Race déguisé en renne (et en train de faire un wheeling tant qu&#39;a faire) dans le prochain numéro.

Pourvu qu&#39;ça dure !

Edit : C&#39;est quoi cette histoire d&#39;XP ? J&#39;en veux (svp).

----------


## j0z

Abonnement programmé pour janvier donc. Ca démarrera synchro avec le mode bi-mensuel.

Rien à voir mais au sujet des anciens n° . Y a pas un moyen de savoir qui a signé un ou plusieurs articles dans tel ou tel n° ? Par exemple, si je cherche des textes de patate?

----------


## francou008

Arf, je me suis reabonné il y a 4 mois, et puis 130€ c&#39;est cher quand meme   ::o: 

J&#39;acheterais des figurines et des tshirts mais l&#39;abo..

----------


## jm1981

ceux qui ne peuvent pas le faire pour des raison financieres ne serotn pas punis

seulement, ceux qui peuvent le faire pourront se dire qu&#39;ils auront aidé CPC  :;):

----------


## lyy

Pour ne pas froisser mon banquier en cette période Noyel, je ferai mon reabo de 2 ans début janvier !
Je sais que c&#39;est scandaleux ...

----------


## Killy

Désolé je vais faire le lourd mais j&#39;ai pris un abonnement y&#39;a une semaine environ. L&#39;ancienne formule donc, comment ca va se passer pour moi?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Désolé je vais faire le lourd mais j&#39;ai pris un abonnement y&#39;a une semaine environ. L&#39;ancienne formule donc, comment ca va se passer pour moi?


Tu restes abonné le même nombre de mois, mais au lieu d&#39;avoir 4 numéros simple par mois, tu reçois deux numéros double.

----------


## Killy

> Tu restes abonné le même nombre de mois, mais au lieu d&#39;avoir 4 numéros simple par mois, tu reçois deux numéros double.


Wow une réponse directe d&#39;Ivan, je lave plus mon clavier   ::w00t::  
Plus serieusement merci ca me rassure, j&#39;ai vu le moment ou je devais refaire la démarche (oui je suis une feignasse).

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Bon aller, on attend que le compte en banque arrête de cracher du sang et réabonnement anticipé en Janvier. =)

----------


## Niklaos

Moi je veux bien un Poster Lapin dedicassé par la redac parceque je suis lecteur de premier jour et abonné depuis deux ans :P
Mais que j&#39;ai pas trop les tunes de me prendre encor un abonement de 2 en plus ... allez pas croire que tout vos lecteurs sont fortunés je dois deja sauver Ryzom !!!

----------


## Ukail

Eh ben moi, 2 ans, ça me botte, mais vous me promettez de me dédicasser le numéro 1 un jour ^^.

Let&#39;s rock !

Ukl

----------


## Anax

A quand le paiement par virement de la belgique ? non pasque j&#39;ai pas de carte visa moi ^^

----------


## Pilosite

> A quand le paiement par virement de la belgique ? non pasque j&#39;ai pas de carte visa moi ^^


Bah utilises ta gold mastercard, pas graf.

Quoi ? mais y a que des chomistes sur ce foroum zoukoi?

----------


## Anax

hein ? j&#39;ai pas de "geuwold masteurw card" moi

----------


## blimp

Et une formule d&#39;abonnement comprenant les hors-séries c&#39;est toujours pas d&#39;actualité?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

En attente de confirmation de la surprise pour les deux ans (PUTAIN 2 ANS!) , si ça vaut le coup Canard PC sera le premier mag&#39; auquel je me serais abonné.

----------


## Narushima

Moi je vous offre toute ma sympathie !  ::lol::  
Ben, oui, j&#39;ai plus une thune, faut bien faire avec ce qu&#39;on a...Mais ne vous méprenez pas, ma sympathie est de très bonne facture, vous serez pas déçu !
Et puis, au pire, je suis déjà abonné. Alors, heureux ?

----------


## --Lourd--

Moi en cadeau je veut un badge antiban valide 4 mois   ::):

----------


## Dj_gordon

Je me posais une petite question:  ::blink::  

Est-ce que le fait de cliquer sur tous les liens de pubs du cadre  d&#39; "annonces Google"
 dans la rubrique bonus par exemple ici (a droite de la page)
rapporte t&#39; il de l&#39;argent à Canard Pc ?

*Si oui*, ne nous privons pas: Cliquons chaque jour sur toutes les pubs de ce cadre une fois par jour   :;):  
C&#39;est aussi une facon de soutenir CPC.  ::wub::

----------


## Thierfeu

j&#39;aime bien l&#39;esprit de l&#39;abonnement "bienfaiteur des lapins"   

je m&#39;etais abonné au début pour aider, mais comme je suis toujours sur la route le mercredi je préférais l&#39;acheter sur place mon canard, pour mieux supporter l&#39;eloignement

les choses changent, vu qu&#39;il va sortir à date fixe, je repars dans l&#39;abo...au moins un an

j&#39;ai une idée de cadeau pour l&#39;abo 2 ans : un dessin (de lapin) original signé de Couly...  ca doit lui prendre 30 secondes et ca fait plaisir...  et ca l&#39;occupera durant les vacances

@ pluche et bon vent a CPC

----------


## Edell

Bon, j&#39;attend Janvier histoire de déménager, puis je m&#39;en prend pour 2 ans  ::lol:: 




> Est-ce que le fait de cliquer sur tous les liens de pubs du cadre d&#39; "annonces Google"
> dans la rubrique bonus par exemple ici (a droite de la page)
> rapporte t&#39; il de l&#39;argent à Canard Pc ?
> 
> Si oui, ne nous privons pas: Cliquons chaque jour sur toutes les pubs de ce cadre une fois par jour  
> C&#39;est aussi une facon de soutenir CPC.


Tiens, la dernière fois que j&#39;ai signé avec google pour le système de pub, c&#39;était interdit ;D

----------


## Grosquick

Y a d&#39;autres moyens de vous filer un coup de main à part l&#39;abonnement, l&#39;opération overkiosques et l&#39;envoi de sachets de coke et de poppers ? Par exemple vous chercheriez pas un pigiste plein de talent et d&#39;humour pour combler quelques vides dans le mag occasionnés par les pertes de lucidité et d&#39;efficacité trop fréquentes de Gringo ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## mmt-akh

je m&#39;abonne tout de suite pour deux ans si vous me laissé passé avoir un autographe de toute la rédac et qu&#39;en plus je puisse foutre un peu la zone avec vous dans le doux et merveilleux monde du jeu vidéo   ::lol::  

vive les lapin  ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::

----------


## ducon

C’est vrai, un poster de lapin ou de poney, ça serait sympa. J’ai déjà le poster Maurice et Patapon, et celui du Donjon. Celui de Couly fera le triplé gagnant.

----------


## francou008

Moi de toute façon je me suis abonné 3 ou 4 fois, et j&#39;ai les 140 numreos plus les HS donc j&#39;ai donné environ 300€ de mon argent durement gagné a coup d&#39;anniversaires et de Noel a CPC, une honte!

----------


## Castor

> Moi en cadeau je veut un badge antiban valide 4 mois


Et moi je veux qu&#39;on envoie ces **** de jeux de l&#39;enquête CPC !

----------


## lanef300

> Et moi je veux qu&#39;on envoie ces **** de jeux de l&#39;enquête CPC !


Justement parlons en!!!
Depuis le temps que je pose des questions!!!
Mais  ::ninja::  


Enfin, voyez comme je suis con, je me réabonne quand même....

----------


## jp_math

Abonnement fait avec plaisir... Haut les coeurs les gars! Jusqu&#39;ici je me contentais d&#39;acheter régulièrement, alors après tout.. Ben ouais, j&#39;avais l&#39;habitude d&#39;aller piocher mon CPC tous les mercredis, mais l&#39;abonnement m&#39;arrange, je déménage et mon nouveau buraliste est un sale con.   ::|: 

Par contre, essayez d&#39;être dignes de toute la belle confiance du lectorat, bande de loufiats, ce canard est un put... de scandale, j&#39;espère qu&#39;il le restera.

Pour que vive la connerie...

JPM

----------


## ducon

> Pour que vive la connerie...


Mais pas les cons.
Autant je hais les humoristes, autant j’aime l’humour.
Autant je hais les en…

----------


## Timekeeper

> Moi j&#39;veux un pin&#39;s siouplé


Un pin&#39;s parlaaaaaaaaaant !!!!!!!!  :;):  





 ::mellow::

----------


## Casque Noir

Super merci les gars. Bon, on est encore très loin du million d&#39;euros mais on a déjà 5 abonnements de 2 ans ! Depuis le début de l&#39;après midi, c&#39;est déjà pas mal  ::):

----------


## sissi

> Super merci les gars. Bon, on est encore très loin du million d&#39;euros mais on a déjà 5 abonnements de 2 ans ! Depuis le début de l&#39;après midi, c&#39;est déjà pas mal


Mendiants  ::XD::

----------


## jp_math

> Super merci les gars. Bon, on est encore très loin du million d&#39;euros mais on a déjà 5 abonnements de 2 ans ! Depuis le début de l&#39;après midi, c&#39;est déjà pas mal


Ouais bon moi c&#39;est un an... J&#39;ai déjà investi dans eurotunnel, j&#39;ai pas envie de me prendre un double fist non plus...

Faut pas pousser Gringo dans le verre pilé non plus...

----------


## Guest

> Ouais bon moi c&#39;est un an... J&#39;ai déjà investi dans eurotunnel, j&#39;ai pas envie de me prendre un double fist non plus...


Et Eurodisney, ça te tente pas?

----------


## jp_math

> Et Eurodisney, ça te tente pas?


Ah ça non... Me faire niquer par une souris, plutôt crever la gueule ouverte! Alors qu&#39;un lapin... Sauf peut-être Coco le lapin mais c&#39;est une autre histoire...

----------


## sissi

Mais jusqu&#39;a preuve du contraire,on dit  d&#39;un lapin qu&#39;il tire vite son coup.Alors qu&#39;une souris...

----------


## Othala

> Ouais bon moi c&#39;est un an... J&#39;ai déjà investi dans eurotunnel, j&#39;ai pas envie de me prendre un double fist non plus...


Ahhhhh la honte !!!

Bon bah moi je finis mon abonnement et j&#39;en reprend un autre direct !!
Ca c&#39;est clair !

----------


## gizmhail

::):  Et c&#39;est parti pour 2 ans  :mrgreen: 

Longue vie à CPC   ::wub::

----------


## yvan

moi je vous ais connu avec joystick - je lit canardpc depuis le numero 1 - je me suis abonnée dés le debut - et un abonnement de 2 ans moi je sui pour meme 5 ans ça serait top...bref je suis un grand fan.longue vie au canard   :;):

----------


## Anax

> A quand le paiement par virement de la belgique ? non pasque j&#39;ai pas de carte visa moi ^^


  ::blink::

----------


## Niklaos

D&#39;ailleur on vas avoir un point un jour sur l&#39;enquette "clientelle" ?

Parceque tout les ans je la fait comme un con mais je connais pas les resultats apprés ! C&#39;est super frustrant de pas savoir si les autres canardeurs sont comme moi ou pas :P

----------


## Gimmefioul

> Super merci les gars. Bon, on est encore très loin du million d&#39;euros mais on a déjà 5 abonnements de 2 ans ! Depuis le début de l&#39;après midi, c&#39;est déjà pas mal



Putaiiin 2 ans !   ::lol::  
Bon ben promis, juré, craché je le fait péter pour la nouvelle année !  :mrgreen: 

Puis y&#39;aura aussi mon frère (albator784) dans le lot, voilà donc deux abonnements longue durée à ajouter !  :;): 

Bon maintenant je vais aller agresser deux ou trois petites vieilles pour les forcer à s&#39;abonner...faut bien que ça serve à quelque chose un vieux, hein.

Longue vie au Canard !

----------


## joebal

::):  bon je n&#39;étais plus abonné depuis euh quelques mois et je me suis abonné là... pour deux ans (merci, 13e mois)!!!

alors the question is: est ce un réabonnement (dans ce cas je suis honnete) ou est ce un abonnement? (dans ce cas je viens de vous faire perdre 5 euros, je suis un pov&#39; keum   ::ninja::  ... je peux vous envoyer un virement de 5 euros, ou pas  :mrgreen: )

allez longue vie à vous!  ::lol::

----------


## Hely

J&#39;attend la sortie de Duke Nukem Forever pour me réabonner :P

----------


## Rédé

> Super merci les gars. Bon, on est encore très loin du million d&#39;euros mais on a déjà 5 abonnements de 2 ans ! Depuis le début de l&#39;après midi, c&#39;est déjà pas mal


Putain, comme ils disent dans l&#39;Ouest : "on n&#39;est pas rendu".
Va falloir imaginer autre chose si on veut qu&#39;un jour Libé devienne un supplément gratuit à CPC.
Hop, pondez-nous "la société des lecteurs de CPC", avec des parts à partir de 50 Eur. Et pis pas de droit de vote attaché aux parts. Quoique... cela pourrait être sympa une assemblée annuelle CPC... C&#39;te bordel. J&#39;en rêve déjà.

----------


## nicolas93

Je vais prendre un abonnement de 2 ans à la fin du mois ( j&#39;attends ma paye )

Longue vie à CPC  ::wub::

----------


## Karl Moonferon

Dès que j&#39;ai de l&#39;argent, je me  réabonne.
Même deux fois tiens \o/
Et ptêt même trois!

----------


## yadoo

hello 

j&#39;me suis abonne hier (2ans) , par contre j&#39;ai pas recu de mail de confirmation ou autre , c&#39;est normal ?

@++

----------


## Psycho10

Bah moi je mets un abo pour 2ans dès que celui la est fini !!! Moi je dis ça va péter les abos 2ans !!! Rédé OUAIS !!! Des actions CanardPC avec une AG une fois par an   ::wub::   j&#39;en reve deja ce serait tellement le bordel   ::XD::   :B):   :;):  !!!! CanardPC Forever   ::wub::

----------


## torkem

allez hop, j&#39;ai rien suivi (en même temps, 6 pages en 2 jours...) mais j&#39;apporte mon soutien aussi, 2 ans, pas de soucis, 10 ans même si il faut ! 
Le plus important c&#39;est que l&#39;esprit ne change pas !

----------


## Charal

Raaah ben moi je fais le caca, j&#39;attends de voir si il y a vraiment plus de conneries dans la nouvelle formule avant d&#39;envisager un abonnement, nac!

Faut dire que vous m&#39;avez bien saigné avec les reliures et le frais de port de la mort  :P

----------


## ducon

Putain, deux ans !

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Putain, deux ans !


3 ans!

----------


## Niklaos

Vous allez jouer a celui qui prend l&#39;abo le plus long ?? :P

----------


## Karl Moonferon

Abo a vie, c&#39;est possible? :P

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah vous allez avoir du boulot...

Je viens de recevoir un email pour un abonnement de cinq ans...

----------


## francou008

Ah le con! Il ne sait pas que CPC fera faillite dans deux ans a cause d&#39;une sombre histoire de contrebasse en or massif et d&#39;alcool d&#39;urine de panda fermentée de 50 ans d&#39;age....

----------


## Rédé

> Bah vous allez avoir du boulot...
> 
> Je viens de recevoir un email pour un abonnement de cinq ans...


J&#39;ai lu le message de Casque vendredi soir, et j&#39;ai pris un réabo de 2 ans. Maintenant que je vois qu&#39;il est possible d&#39;aller au delà, je fais comment ?
Mail à abonnement@canardpc ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Oui, pour toute demande spéciale,


Abonnements@canardpc.com

----------


## Karl Moonferon

Au fait, si on prend un abbonement de 5 ans et que CPC arrête sa parution vous vous barrez tous avec l&#39;argent? 
Gaffe, c&#39;est un plan pour dépasser la fortune de Billou!

----------


## GREGORY

> Oui, pour toute demande spéciale,
> Abonnements@canardpc.com


Et les belges, 2 ans, on est trop pauvre ???

Note que j&#39;ai mis France Metrop pour voir, maintenant chaque fois que je vais sur le site il garde France Metrop en mémoire, impossible de rechoisir le pays...

impossible de s&#39;abonner donc dans mon cas.

merci

----------


## montou

> Et les belges, 2 ans, on est trop pauvre ???
> 
> Note que j&#39;ai mis France Metrop pour voir, maintenant chaque fois que je vais sur le site il garde France Metrop en mémoire, impossible de rechoisir le pays...
> 
> impossible de s&#39;abonner donc dans mon cas.
> 
> merci



Nos diplomates sont sur le coup (mais ils ne sont toujours pas d&#39;accord entre chicon ou endive)
Sinon pour ton prob de choix de pays sur le site > ferme ton navigateur.

----------


## GREGORY

> Nos diplomates sont sur le coup (mais ils ne sont toujours pas d&#39;accord entre chicon ou endive)
> Sinon pour ton prob de choix de pays sur le site > ferme ton navigateur.


Merci Montou, ca marche.

Reste les 2 ans pour les belges, je ne m&#39;abonnerai pas avant !   ::rolleyes::

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Oui, pour toute demande spéciale,
> Abonnements@canardpc.com


Hum si j&#39;ai bien calculé, pour un abonnement de 1 an on économise 23% et sur un abonnement de 2 ans on économie 25%... à hauteur de 2% par année, si je m&#39;abonne pour 47 ans, mon abonnement est gratuit nan? (appéciez et bavez devant le calcul impeccable du carabin épuisé par 20H de révision   ::unsure::  !)

Edit: pour les incultes, le carabin est bien sûr celui qui s&#39;occupe des autobus juifs.

----------


## Espace à louer

Les promesses d&#39;abonnement ont l&#39;air de compter pour le moral, donc "bon pour un an" dès que la paye est tombée dans une dizaine de jours (j&#39;ai paumé mon mode crésus, deux ans, c&#39;est trop pour le budget, navrée).

Je tiens à signaler que c&#39;est un bel effort vu que je ne vous lis pas et que c&#39;est juste pour mon jules qui est bizarre dans sa tête et qui vous adore. Comme je tiens à ma vie sexuelle, je vais continuer à le regarder s&#39;exciter sur les articles de Boulon avant de me sauter dessus sauvagement. :mrgreen: 

Ne me remerciez pas, c&#39;est avec plaisir.

----------


## ducon

Demande à ton Jules de mettre au bout les deux ans.

----------


## francou008

> Hum si j&#39;ai bien calculé, pour un abonnement de 1 an on économise 23% et sur un abonnement de 2 ans on économie 25%... à hauteur de 2% par année, si je m&#39;abonne pour 47 ans, mon abonnement est gratuit nan? (appéciez et bavez devant le calcul impeccable du carabin épuisé par 20H de révision   !)
> 
> Edit: pour les incultes, le carabin est bien sûr celui qui s&#39;occupe des autobus juifs.


C&#39;est 2% du total, donc chaque année c&#39;est 2% de la somme precedente, maths niveau 4eme....

----------


## Espace à louer

> Demande à ton Jules de mettre au bout les deux ans.


Hopla, nan nan, le budget est commun, nous sommes des saloperies de pauvres. Tu ne voudrais quand même pas que je renonce à mes dents en or, à ma chaîne qui brille et à mes figurines Star Wars pour CPC quand même si ? :mrgreen:

----------


## ducon

Alors il les mettra au cul. :mrgreen:

----------


## DakuTenshi

> C&#39;est 2% du total, donc chaque année c&#39;est 2% de la somme precedente, maths niveau 4eme....


Moi qui me pensait fort en math après mon 16 au bac, comme quoi le niveau du bac est au moins aussi élevé que celui des blagues de certains rédacteurs  :P

----------


## montou

Question con mais question quand même :
Où trouve-t-on la référence client ?
J&#39;ai un emballage sous la main avec plein de chiffres et de codes mais bon ... ça manque de clarté   ::unsure::

----------


## Hely

Pas moyen d&#39;en faire une version commercial en PDF ? 
Le papier c&#39;est trop chère et trop encombrant.

----------


## jm1981

deja debattu moult fois, et c&#39;est difficile à mettre en place pour par exemple la sécurité et aussi parce que avoir un support papier c&#39;est quand meme mieux pour lire en déplacement, et aussi pour lire au WC  ::o: 

sinon, on peut aussi l&#39;envoyer par pigeon voyageur, ou larguage massif au dessus des villes, non?

----------


## DakuTenshi

> deja debattu moult fois, et c&#39;est difficile à mettre en place pour par exemple la sécurité et aussi parce que avoir un support papier c&#39;est quand meme mieux pour lire en déplacement, et aussi pour lire au WC


Je suis donc le seul à prendre mon écran 24", ma tour, mon clavier et ma sourie (sans fil, que Dieu m&#39;en garde!)  avec moi pour aller faire caca?

----------


## Murray

Je m&#39;étais réabonné pour 1 an avant cette histoire de Canardthon, je peux renchérir pour une ou deux années suppl   ::blink::

----------


## Casque Noir

> Je m&#39;étais réabonné pour 1 an avant cette histoire de Canardthon, je peux renchérir pour une ou deux années suppl


Oui, oui, je suis super pour  ::):

----------


## aloxbollox

BONNES VACANCES A TOUTE L&#39;EQUIPE. Et pensez bien à vomir le paté et les huitres dans le trou et pas à coté comme l&#39;année dernière, merci.

----------


## Eno Onmai

Ayé, j&#39;en ai repris pour deux ans, plus mes six mois encore en cours, je suis tranquille pour quelques temps.

----------


## Intux

L&#39;abonnement à CanardPC est reconnu d&#39;utilité publique !

Prenez-en autant que vous voulez et faites-vous rembourser 50% de la valeur en déclarant votre achat aux impôts. Enorme non ?

En cas d&#39;échec, tentez l&#39;amortissement sur 3 ans...d&#39;un abonnement de deux...recommencez deux ans après...oh la, ça va pas le faire. C&#39;est une série géométrique ou bien ? Qui a la réponse ?

Sinon essayez l&#39;abonnement perpétuel, comme avec les produits bancaires, c&#39;est très tendance en ce moment.
Et déclarez ça en frais de garde ou un truc d&#39;en le genre. Avec la cotise des repas scolaires ça devrait passer.

Bon, il y a aussi l&#39;achat chez le marchand de journaux. Quel jour déjà ? Je m&#39;étais habitué au mercredi moi; une pause obligée entre midi et deux, en pleine semaine...

Un bon bol d&#39;air en tout cas dans cette jungle à la sauce Kolantha dans laquelle je bosse.  ::|:  

Ca semble bien parti en tout cas pour not&#39; Canard. Ne changez rien ! Et surtout pas cette page de garde pour du papier glacé !



Ha ! Koh-Lanta. 
Même pas le temps de regarder cette ... chose. Je n&#39;arrive même pas à l&#39;écrire.
Trop de Canards dans ma vie !

----------


## The Super Shu

Je me permet de poser la question qui tue mais comment on trouve sa réfèrence client ??   ::blink::  

Merci d&#39;éclairer les quelques boulets qui se retrouvent comme des cons devant le champ : "réfèrence client"   ::|:

----------


## Rédé

> Je me permet de poser la question qui tue mais comment on trouve sa réfèrence client ??   
> 
> Merci d&#39;éclairer les quelques boulets qui se retrouvent comme des cons devant le champ : "réfèrence client"


Si tu as déjà commandé sur le site CPC, et si tu as gardé les mails de confo :  le n° client est indiqué dans le mail.
Sinon, mais là il faudrait confo : sur le plastique tout beurk qui emballe le CPC (je dis ça parce que je viens de ressortir le mien de la poubelle, et il pue), sous le code barre : les premiers chiffres sont dans mon cas le code client.

----------


## The Super Shu

Je pense que ça a du marcher parce que j&#39;ai pu payer   ::XD:: 

Cimer pour l&#39;astuce   :;):

----------


## Pogo the Monkey

Merci à Super Shu (qui doit être super mignon .... trop facile oué   ::|:  ) d&#39;avoir posé la question et merci à Rédé d&#39;avoir donné l&#39;astuce.

 ::):

----------


## Klamp

J&#39;ai une question qui me taraude (?!) et qui m&#39;a fait relever de mon lit : j&#39;ai cru comprendre dans l&#39;édito du numéro de nowel qu&#39;il n&#39;y avait pas beaucoup d&#39;abonnés à CPC... C&#39;est possible ça ?

Sans dec, combien de CPC sont vendus par semaine ? parce que ça m&#39;interesse quand même, savoir si je lis un mag lu par des millions de djeunz ou par une bande de 12 dingos !

En tout cas, bon travail les gars et continuez. Perso je vous lis depuis l&#39;ancien mag... l&#39;autre là... et puis je pensais que vous acheter toutes les semaines, deux exemplaires à chaque fois pour toute la famille, rapportait plus à la boîte parce qu&#39;un peu plus cher à l&#39;année. Mais si l&#39;abonnement arrange tout le schmilblick, alors c&#39;est ma femme qui va être contente, depuis le temps qu&#39;elle me pousse à m&#39;abonner chez vous.

CPC rules pour longtemps j&#39;espère !

----------


## PrinceGITS

On est obligé de faire un cadeau à CPC pour Noël ? Car là mon buget est sérieusement entamé par les cadeaux pour la famille.
Donc, à moins que CPC ne m&#39;adopte pour faire partie de la grande famille des rédacteurs de CPC, ce seront des étrennes début janvier !  ::):

----------


## Aristarque

> On est obligé de faire un cadeau à CPC pour Noël ? Car là mon buget est sérieusement entamé par les cadeaux pour la famille.
> Donc, à moins que CPC ne m&#39;adopte pour faire partie de la grande famille des rédacteurs de CPC, ce seront des étrennes début janvier !


Tout pareil. Mon réabo interviendra pour la nouvelle année. 
Bonne résolution n°1 : en prendre pour 2 ans.  ::wub::  
Bonne résolution n°2 : bah rien en fait. De toute façon, ça tient jamais longtemps les bonnes résolutions (sauf la 1° bien sûr  ::lol::  )

----------


## Casque Noir

Et ben moi, j&#39;ai une charmante demoiselle qui vient de passer au bureau pour prendre un abonnement de 2 ans rien que pour elle ! 
Une lectrice qui en prend pour 2 ans, le rêve  ::):   ::wub::

----------


## Tongue_Depressor

mmmh CPC, le mag qui sait nous faire rêver  :B):

----------


## Guest

> Et ben moi, j&#39;ai une charmante demoiselle qui vient de passer au bureau pour prendre un abonnement de 2 ans rien que pour elle ! 
> Une lectrice qui en prend pour 2 ans, le rêve


Si tu veux je peux passer prendre mon abonnement aussi: un étudiant con ça devrait équilibrer le karma de la rédac  :B): 
(et photo sinon?  ::): )

----------


## Neoguile

Bon c&#39;est décidé, je m&#39;abonne !! Même si je l&#39;achète toutes les semaines...
Ca va faire bizarre de plus demander au buraliste 
-"et il est ou cette semaine le canard PC?"
-"le quoi ??"

(Oui, mon buraliste est un peu bizarre... )

----------


## Guest

> Bon c&#39;est décidé, je m&#39;abonne !! Même si je l&#39;achète toutes les semaines...
> Ca va faire bizarre de plus demander au buraliste 
> -"et il est ou cette semaine le canard PC?"
> -"le quoi ??"
> 
> (Oui, mon buraliste est un peu bizarre... )


Ben oui il est bizarre il répond pas "Dans ton cul"...  ::o:

----------


## Berousky

Au lancement de Canard PC vous proniez le point fort d&#39;avoir une longueur d&#39;avance sur les autres presses écrites car vous sortiez un hebdomadaire et non un mensuel, et la, vous retournez vers un rythme plus classique, mais il est vrai que ca doit surement couter moins et demander moins de travail (mise en page etc) de faire un bi-hebdomadaire? demi-mensuel?   ...   (recherche wikipedia : _bimensuel ou quinzomadaire_) tiens, j&#39;utiliserais quinzomadaire car il est moche comme mot quand meme.
Aussi, cela fait quelques numeros que je laisse filer car je n&#39;ai pas le temps d&#39;aller l&#39;acheter, ni l&#39;envie de sortir le diesel par ce froid..( je vais bosser a pied)

Donc au final, je pense que passer en quinzomadaire me permettra de louper moins de numero, sinon, j&#39;etais pas abonné car <strike>pas sur de vouloir lire toutes ces conneries</strike> je n&#39;ai fait que déménager depuis 5 mois.

Zavez mon soutien!

----------


## Pilosite

> Je me permet de poser la question qui tue mais comment on trouve sa réfèrence client ??   
> 
> Merci d&#39;éclairer les quelques boulets qui se retrouvent comme des cons devant le champ : "réfèrence client"


Et moi je me permet de m&#39;étonner de constater que personne n&#39;ait encore répondu "DTC" à cette lanscinante question.  ::w00t::  

Sinon question réabo chui assez tradi&#39;, je le déposerait donc dans la nuit de noël pour vivre un lapin de noël, et accessoirement constater si le service de paiement en ligne fonctionne bien en pleine cuite.

Des fois que. 



va savoir.

----------


## kiloloan

Mouais, l abonnement, le réabonnement, c est bien, mais c est pas ca qui fera marché les nouveaux clients.


en effet si tout le monde s abonne, les diffuseurs de presse ne vous mettrons plus en kioske, et personne ne pourra découvrir le mag!!!


Et puis zut, c est pas sympa pour l opération Overkioske. Moi j&#39;ai boosté les vente de CPC par 400% dans ma presse !

----------


## NazguL

Bonjour à tous,   ::):  

Je suis abonné à CPC depuis quelques années (peut-être le numéro 50). J&#39;apprécie grandement la qualité du contenu redactionnel, notamment par rapport à ce que je lisais avant.

Je n&#39;ai pas d&#39;avis particulier sur le passage de l&#39;hebdo au bimensuel. Je souhaite que ce changement vous permette de mieux vous en sortir, d&#39;avoir un peu plus d&#39;air. Avoir le nez dans le guidon tout le temps, forcément ça nuit aussi à la qualité du redactionnel. 

Comme j&#39;apprécie votre journal, j&#39;ai pris 2 ans d&#39;abo supplémentaire. Je connais les problèmes de trésorerie (ex-chef de chtite entreprise), c&#39;est assez stressant, pénible et ça a tendance à tout compliquer. Contrairement aux particuliers, les banques ne font pas de cadeau aux entreprises à découvert, même occasionnement. D&#39;ailleurs, même quand elles sont pas à découvert elles font pas de cadeau non plus  ::|:  . J&#39;en sais quelques chose, j&#39;ai été dans ce cas , et maintenant, je bosse dans ... une banque  ::unsure::  (enfin, je m&#39;y emmerdes, on va dire  ::zzz::  )

Bref, vivement le prochain numéro !

----------


## Worms_Blaster

Salut l&#39;équipe,
Vous êtes souverains pour vos décisions, soyez sûr que je suis avec vous, le fait de passer bi-mensuel n&#39;enlève rien à la qualité de votre travail.
Les vrais lecteurs le savent, dormez tranquilles, nous serons toujours là.
Joyeuses fêtes et bonnes bitures.
                                                   Worms_Blaster

----------


## Finkel

Ben pour ma part... lecteur depuis le numéro 1 (et même avant avec Joy), énormément séduit par l&#39;idéee d&#39;un mag sortant toute les semaines.

Je vous cite (extrait de l&#39;édito du n°1):
"Enfin un hebdomadoire dans la presses de jeu vidéo.....caché au milieu de dix mensuels..."

Je me sent pour ma part un peu trahis et surtout décus de perdre dans ce mag ce qui en faisait sa spécificité....

----------


## Melba

En même temps, si les gars ont toujours la tête dans le guidon, ils n&#39;auront peut être plus assez de recul par rapport à leur travail afin de le faire évoluer, ils n&#39;auront plus le temps pour rien, ils vont se lasser, et on aura plus de magazine...

Laissons les faire. Ils ne font pas ça que pour eux comme ils l&#39;expliquent, mais aussi pour nous.

----------


## Fullmetal

Viiite Viiite il faut que je me réabonne   ::lol::

----------


## Pilosite

J&#39;ai raté Jean Claude Bourret et la Cinq, je me ferai pas avoir ce coup-ci.

C&#39;est parti pour un réabonnement de 2 ans renouvelable, vous avez pas fini de nous en chier, des articles impertinents (ThreThre), affligeants (Gringo), abracadabrantesques (Boulon)...

J&#39;ai fait le calcul, ça me fait 1269 lapins de news à recevoir par la poste, j&#39;ai intérêt à prévoir un putain de clapier.

Joyeux Noel CPC, continuez comme ça dans la déchéance crasse, c&#39;est comme ça qu&#39;on vous aime!!

----------


## Stefbka

Bon ben voila aprés avoir acheter chaque semaine mon CPC chez le buraliste, je m&#39;abonne, pour vous faire plaisir, et pis parce que c&#39;est vous.

Joyeux Noêl  ::):

----------


## Dreik

Mouais se mettre un fil à la patte pendant 1 an ou pire 2, tout ça pour convaincre un banquier qu&#39;il doit vous faire confiance, je suis pas client pour ma part...  ::|:  

Un banquier ce n&#39;est qu&#39;un homme après tout, et il suffit donc de le prendre par les bons sentiments: (on violera ta femme, on foutra le feu à ta bagnole, ta boîte mail jte raconte pas c&#39;qu&#39;on va y mettre dedans, etc..)

J&#39;achète votre mag depuis le 1er jour (puis je le jette ou je le donne après lecture) et pour ma part, j&#39;aime l&#39;idée que si je n&#39;y trouve plus mon compte, et bien je peux aller voir ailleurs (ou pas) du jour au lendemain sans être otage d&#39;un abo, même si ca me coute un peu plus cher   :;):  

Donc cado à CPC ?  Wii ! mais tous les 15 jours maintenant (sans compter les HS)  ::lol::

----------


## Bullitt

Bonjour, question bête les éventuels hors séries ne sont pas compris dans les abonnements semestriel, annuel ou bisannuel ?

Si non, cela serait pas mal de proposé un quatrième type d&#39;abonnement avec le ou les hors séries inclus.   :;):

----------


## fabiouchka

> Bonjour, question bête les éventuels hors séries ne sont pas compris dans les abonnements semestriel, annuel ou bisannuel ?
> 
> Si non, cela serait pas mal de proposé un quatrième type d&#39;abonnement avec le ou les hors séries inclus.


Ouais, je suis complétement d&#39;accord, une formule d&#39;abonnement comprenant les hors-série serait une très bonne idée, surtout que je suis toujours à la ramasse pour les acheter, et que j&#39;oublie presque à chaque fois (oui, c&#39;est mal...)

----------


## Aekhold

Bon ben c&#39;est reparti pour 2 ans supplémentaires  ::):  Tranquille jusque septembre 2009  ::ninja::

----------


## James

Ca y est j&#39;ai pris un abonnement d&#39;un an pour soutenir mes lapins preferé :mrgreen:

----------


## Pachira-Tige

Je viens d&#39;en reprendre pour 2 ans !   ::lol::

----------


## flahm

Voila moi aussi je viens de réabonner pour 1 an 

au fait 2 remarques :
c est bien dommage que l on ne puisse pas trouver automatiquement ses références client sur votre site canard pc
J espère que le passage a 2 numéros par mois (qui ne me satisfait pas vraiment d ailleurs, l originalité de votre edition étant justement le format hebdomadaire) ne sent pas le sapin comme l ont fait moult de vos confreres en transformant un mensuel en bi mensuel puis en .... disparaissant !!

 ::wacko:: 

Tiens c est mon premier message sur le forum

Et aussi il serait judicieux de savoir ou vous en êtes de l operation cadeau de noel pour le canard (nombre de réabonnements anticipés, nombre par durée 1 ou 2 ans )

La transparence quoi !!!

bonnes fêtes a tous

----------


## Wil2000

Tiens je ne sais pas si ça a déjà été écrit dans ce post, mais le n° 141 de CPC est déjà en formule bi-hebdomadaire, pourtant on voit sur la couverture en haut à gauche "Hebdomadaire, paraît le mercredi", vous avez déjà prévu une séance de Tarace en bonne et due forme? :D

----------


## Anax

je m&#39;abonne pour 2 ans, dès qu&#39;on aura pris la peine de me mettre dans "Overkiosques"  ::):

----------


## sseb22

et si on a envie de soutenir les canards mais qu&#39;on n&#39;a pas l&#39;argent pour un an d&#39;abonnement ou qu&#39;on habite au Japon, on fait comment ?  ::):

----------


## Erokh

> Tiens je ne sais pas si ça a déjà été écrit dans ce post, mais le n° 141 de CPC est déjà en formule bi-hebdomadaire, pourtant on voit sur la couverture en haut à gauche "Hebdomadaire, paraît le mercredi", vous avez déjà prévu une séance de Tarace en bonne et due forme? :D


non c&#39;est normal: la formule bimensuelle ne cmmence que ele 15 janvier. Ce numéro est un numéro double spécial Noël, comme on en a le droit tous les ans  :;):

----------


## Casque Noir

> Voila moi aussi je viens de réabonner pour 1 an 
> 
> au fait 2 remarques :
> c est bien dommage que l on ne puisse pas trouver automatiquement ses références client sur votre site canard pc
> J espère que le passage a 2 numéros par mois (qui ne me satisfait pas vraiment d ailleurs, l originalité de votre edition étant justement le format hebdomadaire) ne sent pas le sapin comme l ont fait moult de vos confreres en transformant un mensuel en bi mensuel puis en .... disparaissant !!
> 
> 
> 
> Tiens c est mon premier message sur le forum
> ...


Bah non, ça sent pas le sapin, quoique, à noël...   ::XD::  Pour les abos, nous en sommes à une cinquantaine d&#39;abos et réabo pour 2 ans et une peu plus de 160 en tout. C&#39;est pas mal mais ce n&#39;est pas encore suffisant. Abonnez-vous !!!! Ouais, c&#39;est noël  youhouuu

----------


## b0b0

> Bah non, ça sent pas le sapin, quoique, à noël...   Pour les abos, nous en sommes à une cinquantaine d&#39;abos et réabo pour 2 ans et une peu plus de 160 en tout. C&#39;est pas mal mais ce n&#39;est pas encore suffisant. Abonnez-vous !!!! Ouais, c&#39;est noël  youhouuu


Si je m&#39;abonne est ce que je pourrais te toucher le bras ?

----------


## Wil2000

> Bah non, ça sent pas le sapin, quoique, à noël...   Pour les abos, nous en sommes à une cinquantaine d&#39;abos et réabo pour 2 ans et une peu plus de 160 en tout. C&#39;est pas mal mais ce n&#39;est pas encore suffisant. Abonnez-vous !!!! Ouais, c&#39;est noël  youhouuu


160 en tout? Je pensais qu&#39;avec une campagne comme celle-ci, les réabonnements seraient un peu plus importants   ::huh::  
Enfin je suis un mauvais exemple, je viens de m&#39;abonner il y a moins de 3 mois, avant j&#39;achetais mes canards à la pièce, mais maintenant quel confort de le recevoir à domicile sans rater un seul n°!
Bon, je vais envisager mon réabonnement à l&#39;avance, afin d&#39;éviter la prochaine inflation du prix du canard, au moins on reste fixé pour 2 ans sans augmentation, rien que ça c&#39;est déjà pépère   ::lol::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Abonnement à vie, c&#39;est possible ? :P

Bon, j&#39;essaie de trouver les fonds pour un abonnement longue durée (3 ans mini  :;):  ).

----------


## Anax

> je m&#39;abonne pour 2 ans, dès qu&#39;on aura pris la peine de me mettre dans "Overkiosques"


ahah il suffisait de motiver boulon   ::lol::  


merci chouque !

je prend 2 ans dès ce weekend !

----------


## b0b0

Au fait, moi ce qui me donne pas envie de m&#39;abonner c&#39;est quand on se fait agresser et limite insulter par mp par un rédacteur du journal :/

----------


## francou008

Oui mais ça b0b0 c&#39;est normal, traiter de fis d&#39;enc**é de sa mère un redacteur n&#39;est pas la meilleure solution pour s&#39;en faire un ami.

----------


## b0b0

C&#39;est faux j&#39;ai rien dit, c&#39;est juste un certain rédacteur qui est très nerveux, radical, et conservateur (E112)

----------


## Ouaflechien

et voila j&#39;ai aussi pris 1 an d&#39;abonnement à WoW. c&#39;est important je trouve de soutenir ce genre d&#39;initiative.

----------


## Psk

Abonnement pris   ::w00t::  
Et c&#39;est la première fois que je m&#39;abonne à un magazine, c&#39;est dire ma soutenance à Canard PC.   ::ninja::

----------


## Casque Noir

> Abonnement pris   
> Et c&#39;est la première fois que je m&#39;abonne à un magazine, c&#39;est dire ma soutenance à Canard PC.


  ::wub::

----------


## Sim's

> Si si, tu repasses ta commande de réabonnement avec ton numéro d&#39;abonné comme d&#39;hab...


Une preference sur la marque du fer ?

----------


## Jisss

Pour ma part j&#39;en ai pris que pour 6 mois, mais promis dès que je peux je passe au moins à un an ! 
Par contre ça aurait été pal mal un abonnement illimité avec paiement trimestriel !
Pour vous ça fait moins de trésorerie c&#39;est sûr mais ça passerait mieux au niveau du budget familial ! 

Enfin, c&#39;est pas grave de toute façon, mon gamin est privé de cadeau pour avoir abimé ma collection de TILT !!!

----------


## justmoa

> Enfin, c&#39;est pas grave de toute façon, mon gamin est privé de cadeau pour avoir abimé ma collection de TILT !!!


Pends le !

----------


## Naya

> Pends le !


Parole Parole !

 ::ninja::   ::lol::  


Je m&#39;abonne en Janvier promis   :^_^:

----------


## Pilosite

> Pends le !


c&#39;est son gamin qui a déconné, pas sa dame.

_Cette blague de bon goût vous est offerte par Jean Roucas et Thiery Lermitte_.

----------


## neogandalf

Haaaaaaaa j&#39;ai enfin reussi à mettre la main sur mon numéro de client, une semaine à tout retourner !  ::wacko::  
Woualà je me réabonne pour 2 ans alors que mon abo et encore bon pour 6 mois, c&#39;est pas beau  ça ?
Avant de m&#39;abonner j&#39;avais l&#39;habitude de venir le chercher tous les mercredi matin et la madame du kiosque qui était très gentille   ::wub::  me reservai un exemplaire et il avait toujours des petits bonbons avec..  ::lol::  

C&#39;est vraiment pour aider hein, parcequ&#39;avec la madame du kiosque je n&#39;ai jammais loupé un numéro et c&#39;était bien plus sympat que le facteur...  ::unsure::

----------


## commandeur_brin

Bonjour a tous, 

je dois vous avouer que ca fait pas mal de temps que je pense à l&#39;abonnement ! mais en fait, la lecture de mon canard pc suit un shéma strict: le matin je me leve et je pars en cours vers 8h30 environ, je m&#39;achete mon canard sur la route et je le lis pendant <strike>les cours</strike> la pause déjeuné. 
hors si je m&#39;abonne, c&#39;est, à l&#39;unique condition que mon journal arrive avant 8h30. sinon je serais dans l&#39;obligation de dormir pendant mon cours de lettre.
voila, ma question est donc: à quelle heure reçoit on le canard pc ?

merci

Edit: de toute façon, que l&#39;équipe de canard pc se rassure: j&#39;acheterais quoi qu&#39;il arrive tous les numeros de canard pc (hors series compris) avec ou sans abonnement... et plein pot si il le faut ! 

ps: Vous n&#39;avez pas à nous sortir des arguments marketing du genre: "10% de rédactionel en plus pour 20% de tarif en moins" car votre travail est de qualité et il mérite amplement ce que vous en demandez.

----------


## James

Bah a l&#39;heure ou passe ton facteur.
Commence par trouver ca et tu sera quand tu aura ton Canard PC ^^

----------


## gorzerk

> Au fait, moi ce qui me donne pas envie de m&#39;abonner c&#39;est quand on se fait agresser et limite insulter par mp par un rédacteur du journal :/


t as une énorme probabilité d&#39;avoir dit une connerie aussi grosse que ton nombre de post 
(ne repond pas je te pris s&#39;il te plait )

je le trouve où mon numéro client ? 
je suis déjà abonné, je veux me re-abonné pour vous soutenir les gars.
au pire c est pas important, ou alors je risque de recevoir les numeros en double ?

merci

----------


## O.Boulon

Non, pas de problème, ça prolongera ton abonnement...

----------


## b0b0

> t as une énorme probabilité d&#39;avoir dit une connerie aussi grosse que ton nombre de post 
> (ne repond pas je te pris s&#39;il te plait )
> merci


  ::):  C&#39;est fort probable, et sûrement pas une seule :/
Oups j&#39;ai répondu  ::ninja::

----------


## Eklis

Je viens de décourir que l&#39;ancienne rédac&#39; de Joy est encore vivante... Pas d&#39;thune à mettre là-dedans en ce moment, mais c&#39;est bientôt mon anniversaire, donc j&#39;en prendrai pour un an à coup sûr !  :;):

----------


## tenshu

A voté !
Ha non? c&#39;est pas tout de suite qu&#39;on bote le cul de nicolas?

bon ba tant pis j&#39;en prend pour un an de CPC pour noël.

faite en bon usage  ::):

----------


## icoreno

> Ahah, c&#39;est pas banal ça ! Faire un cadeau à nous. En fait, l&#39;idée vient de vous. Nous avons été très agréablement surpris par le nombre de messages aussi chaleureux que spontanés, de lecteurs proposant leur aide, et même leur corps, pour soutenir Canard PC dans son passage bimensuel. On a eu droit à tout, des intentions de donations à la création d’associations. Si tout cela est un peu surdimensionné, nous avons réfléchi à la question pour en arriver à la conclusion, bah que oui, après tout, pourquoi ne pas permettre à ceux qui le souhaitent de nous filer un coup de pouce qui, avouons le, nous faciliterait la vie.
> 
> Alors voilà, si vous voulez nous aider, le moyen le plus simple et le plus rapide de le faire est de vous abonner, ou mieux, de vous réabonner dès maintenant, même si votre abonnement est loin d&#39;être terminé. Ce réabonnement viendra évidemment faire suite à celui qui est en cours. Nous avons même mis en place une offre de 2 ans pour les plus généreux d’entre vous. En admettant que vous soyez suffisamment nombreux à souscrire spontanément à un abonnement ou un réabonnement d’un an, vous faites un investissement sur le long terme tout en résolvant du même coup les soucis de trésorerie auxquels toute jeune société comme la nôtre est confrontée. Il faut bien garder à l&#39;esprit que si notre ton frondeur et l&#39;humour qui l&#39;accompagne est notre principale raison d&#39;exister, ce n&#39;est pas un argument suffisant pour convaincre le banquier  
> 
> Plus tard, nous mettrons de nouveaux goodies et produits dérivés dans la boutique. Ce sera pour février au mieux. Enfin, nous mettrons en place une page sur le site pour remercier l&#39;ensemble des lecteurs ayant participé à l&#39;effort collectif, avec, pour les plus généreux d&#39;entre eux, un petite surprise (on y réfléchit).
> Bref, nous espérons ainsi répondre efficacement à vos propositions. Pour le reste, pas de panique non plus, Presse Non Stop se porte mieux que beaucoup de ses concurrents.
> 
> Bon, on vous laisse, notre vol pour Monaco décolle bientôt


Bienvenu dans ce monde dont les rennes (petit papa noël....) sont tirés par ces chiens galeux de capitalistes.
Moi je m&#39;abonnerais bien et j&#39;abonnerais bien tous ceux que je connais mais je vais d&#39;abord aller gagner à euro-million et promis je fais une action charitable pour l&#39;entretien de vos villas d&#39;Ibiza, de vos maitresses décadentes, et ainsi vous permettre de continuer un train de vie de rois du pétrole (cfr "la classe de neige").
Sur ce, courage et pour le banquier ma Famillia peut vous arranger ça  ::ninja::

----------


## cassimk

bon je pose la question du boulet puisque je pensais a un abonement, je vais sur votre site, je prend l&#39;abo. et que vois-je des zolie reliures et le chois entre 1 reliure et 3.
pret pour la question du boulet : les 3 reliures c&#39;est 3 année differentes ou c&#39;est la meme repéter 3 fois. je sais que c&#39;est question stupide ><

tres bonne continuation et rester fun ^^

----------


## PrinceGITS

Il n&#39;y a qu&#39;un seul modèle de reliure. Donc si tu en prends 3, elles seront identiques !  ::): 

Dans une reliure tu mets un peu moins d&#39;un an et demi de CPC (HS inclus).

J&#39;ai tous les CPC depuis le numéro 2 et tous les HS. Deux reliures sont pleines et la troisième à peine au tiers !  ::):

----------


## gorzerk

voila je viens de me re-abonné pour un an , il ya de ce la 5 minutes.

voilà cela pour témoigner de mon attachement pour votre canard, encore merci d&#39;exister.

long vie au canard, et dota allstars

----------


## Concrete Donkey

Vous pouvez aussi envoyer vos dons en cheques, especes et virements a :

Concrete Donkey
11 rue des Modos
92369 Modoville

RIB Société Géniale

3003 04067 00069864269 55

Merci d&#39;avance.

----------


## Espace à louer

J&#39;en ai pris (pour un autre) pour un an aussi. 
Voilà, juste parce qu&#39;il parait que vous ne vivez ni d&#39;amour, ni d&#39;eau fraîche. Ce qui prouve l&#39;embourgeoisement général de la rédaction.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Allez, on repart pour 2 ans (en plus de l&#39;année que je viens de réactualiser en fin d&#39;année dernière...)

@Donkey : afin de te faire parvenir mes dons, j&#39;aurais besoin de ton numéro de CB (par ailleurs, peut-être ignore-tu que je suis la fille orpheline d&#39;un empereur du pétrole nigérian cherchant à mettre sa fortune en sécurité en Europe et que...

----------


## hohun

Je m&#39;abonnerais bien, mais j&#39;ai des problèmes d&#39;instabilité nationale...donc non :/

----------


## SylSquiddy

il y a pas l&#39;option 2 ans pour les pays bas!!!

----------


## Rédé

> Bah non, ça sent pas le sapin, quoique, à noël...   Pour les abos, nous en sommes à une cinquantaine d&#39;abos et réabo pour 2 ans et une peu plus de 160 en tout. C&#39;est pas mal mais ce n&#39;est pas encore suffisant. Abonnez-vous !!!! Ouais, c&#39;est noël  youhouuu


Oukonnenay ?
La rédac va-t&#39;elle pouvoir aller skier en Suisse ?

----------


## SSkuLL

Question à deux balles, est ce que je trouverai mon numéro d&#39;abonné sur l&#39;enveloppe de mon prochain CPC ? 
Ou seulement sur la lettre que j&#39;ai reçue quand je me suis abonné (mais que je ne retrouve plus   ::unsure::  )

Sinon je la demanderai à la rédac par mail ...

----------


## guiobar

Je  veux bien encore me réabonner si on me dit comment faire fonctionner ce *****ain de Fable sur ma config alors que j&#39;ai tout c&#39;qui faut (erreur runtime de mes OO au lancement  ::(:  ) ! Non, je me réabonne si cela permet de faire perdurer ce magajine.  :;):   :;):

----------


## Paul Verveine

va dans le hardware ou les jeux pour ce ***** de Fable

----------


## zoarc

> Ou seulement sur la lettre que j&#39;ai reçue quand je me suis abonné


On reçoit un courrier une fois abonné ? J&#39; ai toujours rien reçu et le chèque n&#39; est toujours pas encaissé alors que vous devez l&#39; avoir reçu fin semaine 51.    ::|:  

Et bonjour à tous au fait.   ::ninja::

----------


## Casque Noir

> On reçoit un courrier une fois abonné ? J&#39; ai toujours rien reçu et le chèque n&#39; est toujours pas encaissé alors que vous devez l&#39; avoir reçu fin semaine 51.    
> 
> Et bonjour à tous au fait.


non, on ne reçoit plus de lettre lorsqu&#39;on s&#39;abonne. Mais lorsque le service sera en ligne, vous pourrez consulter votre abonnement, le modifier, obtenir votre ref client, etc...
En attendant, toutes les commandes ont été prises en compte et vous devriez recevoir CPC demain, voire samedi car pour ce premier numéro, notre prestataire déménageait et j&#39;ai cru comprendre qu&#39;ils ont traité le routage au dernier moment  ::(: 
La bonne nouvelle, c&#39;est qu&#39;à partir du mois prochain, les abonnés devraient recevoir CPC avec un ou deux jours d&#39;avance (ce qui n&#39;était pas possible, ou très rare en hebdo)

----------


## yadoo

> La bonne nouvelle, c&#39;est qu&#39;à partir du mois prochain, les abonnés devraient recevoir CPC avec un ou deux jours d&#39;avance (ce qui n&#39;était pas possible, ou très rare en hebdo)


ca , pour une nouvelle , c&#39;est une bonne nouvelle 

Merci M&#39;sieur !

Paix & prosperité , tout ca ...

----------


## PrinceGITS

> La bonne nouvelle, c&#39;est qu&#39;à partir du mois prochain, les abonnés devraient recevoir CPC avec un ou deux jours d&#39;avance (ce qui n&#39;était pas possible, ou très rare en hebdo)


Mouais avec la poste, on n&#39;est jamais sûr de rien.   ::|:

----------


## tenshu

> Mouais avec la poste, on n&#39;est jamais sûr de rien.



le double effet privatisation?

bon c&#39;est pas tout je vais voir ma boite au lettre BAL pour les intimes

edit : ouai ba j&#39;ai recu kedalle ce samedi   ::sad::

----------


## James

Ca y est j&#39;ai recu mon Koin² PC samedi, il est bôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôô  :P

----------


## TomTom

Moi je devais m&#39;abonner mais y a eu les soldes alors je me suis un peu trop laché...
Résultat : 150 euros de claquer en fringues !!!!  ::o:   ::sad::  
Alors l&#39;abonnement ce sera pas pour tout de suite !

----------


## tenshu

> Moi je devais m&#39;abonner mais y a eu les soldes alors je me suis un peu trop laché...
> Résultat : 150 euros de claquer en fringues !!!!   
> Alors l&#39;abonnement ce sera pas pour tout de suite !


egoïste de capitalo-libéralisto-consommateur ...

----------


## TomTom

> egoïste de capitalo-libéralisto-consommateur ...


Faut bien rentabiliser les délocalisations !

----------


## TheToune

ouais bah mois désolé mais j&#39;ai pas pus me réabonner d&#39;avance ...

Remercier le connard qui ma fracturé ma caisse pour me voler mon auto radio pourri ...

----------


## tenshu

reçu!

Je vais dire a mon ex collègue du CDIS de ne pas me refaire un coup pareil :P

----------


## Nono

Arrêtez vos excuses bidons et vous faites le vous offrir pour la Saint-Valentin votre abonnement   :;):

----------


## Guest

> Arrêtez vos excuses bidons et vous faites le vous offrir pour la Saint-Valentin votre abonnement


Ca implique de se trouver une nana avant la saint valentin ça...  ::unsure::

----------


## Ragondin

bon je viens de reprendre un an (checker vos email @ abonnement) et je reprend un an au mois de mars pour mon annif   :;):

----------


## PrinceGITS

A y est ! J&#39;en ai repris pour 4 ans !  ::):

----------


## DakuTenshi

Et beh t&#39;as confiance toi (et du pognon à foutre dans le vent btw   ::ninja::  )

----------


## Guest

Dans le vent? Je suis pas vraiment d&#39;accord...

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> A y est ! J&#39;en ai repris pour 4 ans !


Et tu as internet dans ta cellule ? WTF !

----------


## TheToune

> reçu!
> 
> Je vais dire a mon ex collègue du CDIS de ne pas me refaire un coup pareil :P


C&#39;pas drôle ca me coute 200 € de franchise cette connerie   ::(:  

Du coup j&#39;ai dut faire un choix entre la wii et l&#39;abo ... Je n&#39;ai pas prit l&#39;abo désolé.
Je le renouvelerai donc seulement lorsque ça sera necessaire.

----------


## Eklis

> Dans le vent? Je suis pas vraiment d&#39;accord...


Ouais, euh, surtout que dire ça sur le forum de CPC, c&#39;est assez moyen...  ::blink::

----------


## Tiax

.

----------


## montou

Au fait, serait-il possible de savoir (sans chiffres précis, cela ne nous regarde pas) si "offrons un cadeau pour Noël a CPC" a rencontré le succès espéré ? ou pas ?

----------


## Anax

ils vont refaire l&#39;opération pour la saint valentin ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Plus tard, nous mettrons de nouveaux goodies et produits dérivés dans la boutique. Ce sera pour février au mieux.


Ca en est où cette histoire de nouveaux goodies ?

On a bien vu que vous vous débarrasiez de vos prototypes mais les vrais (les Tshirts et les tapis de souris qui ont donné lieu à des sondages), c&#39;est pour quand ?

----------


## Toxic

Question à la con, parce que même si c&#39;est un peu tard pour les cadeaux de Noël ça fait quand même un moment que j&#39;envisage l&#39;abonnement : sous quel type d&#39;emballage CPC arrive-t-il dans les boîtes aux lettres ? Plutôt le genre plastique transparent ou plutôt le genre enveloppe kraft ?
Je demande ça parce que nous sommes abonnés à diverses revues et que celles qui sont envoyées en emballage transparent disparaissent "mystérieusement" presque tous les mois (je m&#39;en voudrais de taper à nouveau sur ce corps de métier maintes fois décrié sur les forums de CPC, mais je soupçonne fortement une certaine personne chargée de la distribution du courrier de se dire, au moment de le glisser dans notre boîte, "oh chouette un magazine, je le garde, ça fera de la lecture gratos à ma femme, elle mérite plus que ces connards") alors que les revues qui nous arrivent sous pli opaque ne nous sont jamais volées. Et comme ça m&#39;intéresse moyen de m&#39;abonner à CPC si c&#39;est pour que le facteur en profite à ma place, je voudrais être sûr que c&#39;est envoyé dans le même genre d&#39;enveloppe qui a servi aux tapis de souris.

----------


## TheToune

Plastique blanc totalement opaque ...

----------


## Toxic

> Plastique blanc totalement opaque ...


Merci pour l&#39;info !

----------


## TheToune

> Merci pour l&#39;info !


Profite en bien c&#39;etait ma BA du jour   ::ninja::

----------


## francou008

En fait le papier fait même "Courrier du trésor public", a valeur dissuasive.

----------

